# Skippy´s isopods



## skippy666 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dear friends,

I´ve decided to create a thread focused on my isopoda collection, which currently considers of more than 60 different kinds. Keeping and breeding crustaceans of Isopoda group has become very popular and it is not surprising due its incredible morphological and color variability. 
I will try to take a photo of the most of my collection and keep this thread updated. If you have any questions do not bother me to ask. 
Enjoy keeping isopods!

Armadillidium gestroi 






Armadillo officinalis 






Armadillidium vulgare "Tangerine"






Armadillidium vulgare "Magic potion"






Armadillidium vulgare T- albino






Armadillidium werneri






Oniscus asellus "Mardi Gras"






Oniscus asellus "orange"






Porcellio bolivari "Lemonade"






Porcellio duboscqui troglophila






Porcellio duboscqui troglophila - nice colorful specimen






Porcellio haasi "Patternless"






Porcellio hoffmannseggi - one of the largest species in hobby






Porcellio laevis "orange"






Porcellio laevis "white"






Porcellio ornatus "High yellow"






Porcellio ornatus "Nord"






Porcellio scaber "Dalmatian"






Porcellio scaber "Ghost"






Porcellio sp. Provence (cf. Porcellio orarum galloprovincialis)






Porcellio spinipes - lighter juvenile specimen






Porcellio spinipes - adult yellow specimen






Porcellio succinctus






Porcellio sp. Valencia "orange"






Porcellio werneri






Porcellio alticola






Porcellio incanus






Porcellio sp. "Red butt"






Porcellio spatulatus






Cubaris sp. "Rubber ducky"

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 3 | Award 3


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 6, 2019)

Beautiful collection, with a lot of species I've never heard of! The pictures are really nice as well, which makes viewing your collection that much cooler! @Aquarimax, @SamanthaMarikian, @Drteeth, have you seen these?

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sheldon13 (Aug 6, 2019)

Very cool collection!  You have several of my dream species in there!


----------



## moricollins (Aug 6, 2019)

skippy666 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I´ve decided to create a thread focused on my isopoda collection, which currently considers of more than 60 different kinds. Keeping and breeding crustaceans of Isopoda group has become very popular and it is not surprising due its incredible morphological and color variability.
> I will try to take a photo of the most of my collection and keep this thread updated. If you have any questions do not bother me to ask.
> ...


Those are gorgeous!
I love the P. spatulatus especially

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Aug 7, 2019)

What an impressive collection. And those shots are amazing.

I wish I could find somewhere selling Rubber Duckies, I seem to miss them whenever they are offered.


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 10, 2019)

Yesterday I was feeding with Repashy products, I do not do it offen, but when I do, isopods are crazy for it 

Porcellio ornatus "High yellow" 






orange Porcellio laevis






milkback Porcellio laevis






... and white Porcellio laevis

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 10, 2019)

skippy666 said:


> Yesterday I was feeding with Repashy products, I do not do it offen, but when I do, isopods are crazy for it
> 
> Porcellio ornatus "High yellow"
> 
> ...


More great Isopods


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 8, 2019)

What are you doing to get your isopods to breed so well? I'd like to see if I can replicate your success .

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 9, 2019)

whats your favorite supplemental food source? (veggies, fruits, dog food, bug burger, etc.) 

lovely shots and awesome species.


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Sep 9, 2019)

skippy666 said:


> Yesterday I was feeding with Repashy products, I do not do it offen, but when I do, isopods are crazy for it
> 
> Porcellio ornatus "High yellow"
> 
> ...


The morning wood blend?


----------



## skippy666 (Sep 10, 2019)

The Mantis Menagerie said:


> The morning wood blend?


yes  I use to mix some calcium&minerals powder into it and feed with it about 2-3 times a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Axolotl (Sep 10, 2019)

Okay first, I hate you. Thank you for adding about 3 dozen new species to my wishlish.  Second: Gorgeous photos. What type of camera are you using to get such nice macro shots?


----------



## Mono peludo (Sep 11, 2019)

Good, very good collection, I currently have few varieties, which of them do you prefer? do top 5
Greetings.


----------



## Dovey (Dec 12, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> Yesterday I was feeding with Repashy products, I do not do it offen, but when I do, isopods are crazy for it
> 
> Porcellio ornatus "High yellow"
> 
> ...


Love this product. Bug burger is the best!


----------



## skippy666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello everybody 
Here I expand the topic with some interesting species. 
Enjoy!

Armadillidium depressum "Magic potion"






Armadillidium granulatum "Magic potion"






Armadillidium granulatum "Lemon"






Armadillidium granulatum "Albino" juvenile






Armadillidium maculatum "Yellow"






Armadillidium sp. "Casteldacia" from Sicily






Armadillidium spec. Marbelized






Armadillidium corcyraceum






Armadillidium peraccae

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## skippy666 (Dec 27, 2020)

.... some Merulanella and Porcellio 

Merulanella spec. Ember Bee are really huge ones!






... and here comes captive breeding






Merulanella spec. Tricolor breeding






Strange looking Porcellio d. troglophila






Porcellio buddelundi






Strange looking Porcellio silvestri "Catalonya"






Porcellio silvestri "Catalonya" - perhaps caramel morph?






Porcellio ornatus "Tangerine"






Porcellio albinus






Porcellio sp. Valencia white






Porcellio echinatus






Porcellio haasi "Giant" female

	
	
		
		
	


	





Porcellio expansus "Orange"







Different morphs of Porcellio scaber






Strange looking Porcellio magnificus 1






Strange looking Porcellio magnificus 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## CritterJoy (Mar 4, 2021)

Does anyone breed the marulanella sp tricolors in the us?  I really want to start a culture of them!  I even have their enclosure bioactive and planted


----------



## Scorpiobsession (Mar 5, 2021)

I have a couple questions, I just bought some Rubber Duckies and I was wondering how big they got once full grown. Also how do you prevent fungus gnat infestations? Whenever I start a colony it's always infested within a couple weeks.


----------



## isopodgeek (Mar 5, 2021)

Beautiful collection and pictures! Do you have any isopod photography tips for a beginner? I have a Sigma 105mm macro lens, soft box and tripods if that helps.


----------



## Scorpiobsession (Mar 5, 2021)

isopodgeek said:


> Beautiful collection and pictures! Do you have any isopod photography tips for a beginner? I have a Sigma 105mm macro lens, soft box and tripods if that helps.


What camera do you have? From my experience it's best to have either a ring light, someone holding a flashlight, or bright sunlight. This allows you to shoot at quicker shutter speeds, this is especially helpful for quicker isopods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## isopodgeek (Mar 5, 2021)

Scorpiobsession said:


> What camera do you have? From my experience it's best to have either a ring light, someone holding a flashlight, or bright sunlight. This allows you to shoot at quicker shutter speeds, this is especially helpful for quicker isopods.


Nikon d5600


----------



## Scorpiobsession (Mar 5, 2021)

isopodgeek said:


> Nikon d5600


You should have enough megapixels that you can crop the picture a little bit to increase detail at a slight loss of quality. I don't have much experience with macro lenses but if you bought teleconverters and/or extension tubes then you should be able to get closer or with more zoom to get more details. However if you use either/both of these you need more light since they both decrease the light coming into the sensor.


----------



## Hasaur (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow, gorgeous collection- and lovingly photographed too! Never seen many of these in such close detail before, thanks for sharing!


----------

